# How to change the number of screens, Sense 3.5?



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I am running SoaB and I know that I read somewhere that you can change the number of screens that you have in the launcher I just don't remember how you do it and was hoping someone could enlighten me on the proper steps.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> I am running SoaB and I know that I read somewhere that you can change the number of screens that you have in the launcher I just don't remember how you do it and was hoping someone could enlighten me on the proper steps.


Pinch any screen so u see all the screens. Press and hold the screen u want to delete and move to trash bin. Took me a while to.figure it out too.

Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Thanks a lot!


Np. I try to help when I can.

Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------

